# Final Fantasy XII



## gigi (Oct 25, 2006)

Final Fantasy XII comes out on Oct 31. Who here has already preordered the Collectors Edition?

o/


----------



## Winters_Sorrow (Oct 25, 2006)

To be honest, I get so sick of random battles that I doubt I'll get it unless they've done something about that?


----------



## gigi (Oct 25, 2006)

Random Battles are teh sexeh.

But yeah, they have changed the battle system around. You can see and fight the baddies in real time.  It looks and acts simmilar to mmo but has the option to be turn-based.

FINAL FANTASY XII


----------



## Crymic (Oct 25, 2006)

There are no random battles in FFXII, It's done like FFXI where the mobs are already spawned on the map. The game isn't too hard combat wise, Just sneak up on the mob and constantly attack it. I really wish it would have an option to use the original japanese language track though. >_<


----------



## SkywardShadow (Oct 26, 2006)

Crymic said:


> There are no random battles in FFXII, It's done like FFXI where the mobs are already spawned on the map. The game isn't too hard combat wise, Just sneak up on the mob and constantly attack it. I really wish it would have an option to use the original japanese language track though. >_<



Ugh! I'm really sick of games not giving that option anymore. Hopefully, with the new capacities on the discs for the next-gen systems, it will return.


----------



## Aes (Oct 26, 2006)

I already have my copy of FF12, it's too bad I don't have a means to play burnt ps2 games. ;( What's supposed to set the collector's edition apart from the normal retail version?


----------



## Winters_Sorrow (Oct 26, 2006)

This is when I feel like a 3rd world gamer.
Europe is always the last to get anything (see $ony's PS3 announcement for further proof) so FFXII is not released over here until March 2007

So next time you wander round your local store, spare a little thought for us underprivileged Eurogamers


----------



## Crymic (Oct 27, 2006)

Aes said:


> I already have my copy of FF12, it's too bad I don't have a means to play burnt ps2 games. ;( What's supposed to set the collector's edition apart from the normal retail version?



The Final Fantasy XII Collector's Edition will be packaged in a metal case and includes a Collector's DVD with the following contents: 

Developer's Interviews
History of Final Fantasy featurettes
Final Fantasy XII U.S. Trailers
Final Fantasy XII Japan Trailers
Final Fantasy Art Gallery


----------



## Rane Longfox (Oct 27, 2006)

Crymic said:


> Developer's Interviews
> History of Final Fantasy featurettes
> Final Fantasy XII U.S. Trailers
> Final Fantasy XII Japan Trailers
> Final Fantasy Art Gallery


Absolutely nothing then...
The History of FF might be vaguely interesting, I suppose.


----------



## gigi (Oct 27, 2006)

Rane Longfox said:


> Absolutely nothing then...
> The History of FF might be vaguely interesting, I suppose.



You also get bragging rights. 
And lots of Geek points!


----------



## Aes (Oct 28, 2006)

Yeah, that's a pretty weak set of bonus content; a page of stickers, an iron-on, and some Final Fantasy trading cards would be right at home in there.  Some extra ingame content would've made it so much better.  I suspect releasing something like that, with extra physical content rather than digital content, was their way of trying to push sales and make up for losses incurred due to the fact it got leaked early.


----------



## purenightshade (Oct 29, 2006)

I'll be picking this up, but I haven't preordered it at all. I might, though. I should check and see if I can just pay for it up front rahter than the $5 deposit my local store is asking for to make a preorder.


----------



## Crymic (Oct 29, 2006)

I got my hands on it tonite.. Haven't played very much of it. The movies are always nice looking it.


----------



## Ian SCD Officer (Oct 29, 2006)

I can't wait to play FFXII. I hate having to wait so long. Why must i wait this long for it!

It's torture I tell you, torture.

It looks far superior to FFX, the storyline seems epic too, as most FF games are. I think this will be the console's equivalent to Lord of the Rings, an epic RPG. I can't wait to play it.

The graphics look good too. I would love to play on a demo of it though.


----------



## Karsa Orlong (Oct 29, 2006)

Ian SCD Officer said:


> It looks far superior to FFX



Lol, somebody's gonna have to give it a way more meaningful compliment than this if they're going to convince me to buy it.


----------



## Aes (Oct 29, 2006)

Karsa Orlong said:


> Lol, somebody's gonna have to give it a way more meaningful compliment than this if they're going to convince me to buy it.



"I hear it's supposed to be sorta fun."

How's that?


----------



## Winters_Sorrow (Oct 29, 2006)

Aes said:


> Yeah, that's a pretty weak set of bonus content; a page of stickers, an iron-on, and some Final Fantasy trading cards would be right at home in there. Some extra ingame content would've made it so much better. I suspect releasing something like that, with extra physical content rather than digital content, was their way of trying to push sales and make up for losses incurred due to the fact it got leaked early.


 
FFVII was one of the few times, being a eurogamer was any fun.
We had 2 extra bosses who were both tougher than Sepiroth and a few extra roaming monsters as well over the Japanese version.

Actually, FFX wasn't that bad (Blitzball was a great minigame!) but I found the story & supporting characters much weaker than FFVII or FFVIII.


----------



## Aes (Oct 30, 2006)

Winters_Sorrow said:


> FFVII was one of the few times, being a eurogamer was any fun.
> We had 2 extra bosses who were both tougher than Sepiroth and a few extra roaming monsters as well over the Japanese version.
> 
> Actually, FFX wasn't that bad (Blitzball was a great minigame!) but I found the story & supporting characters much weaker than FFVII or FFVIII.


That's where I'm probably odd, because I always felt like FF7 had the most unmemorable character cast except for perhaps Aeris, even though she [died].  Everyone felt overly exaggerated, and most were outright annoying.  Plus, I never was able to understand the buzz about Sephiroth--he was insane, and that's about all I could see in him.


----------



## Winters_Sorrow (Oct 30, 2006)

Well they were certainly more exaggerated and cartoony than the later more realistic characters but for me that was part of the fun! An environmentally conscious red wolf thingy, a vampire with a 'thirst' for justice, a guy with a series of ever larger guns for an arm, a mental cat with a magically alive giant stuffed toy and a ninja. Now thats 'far out' 

Plus I just felt that because those characters were so different from each other, it actually did make a difference who your party was made up with.

But I must say it was the story which, for me, is what seperates FFVII from it's descendants (I never played FF1-6 so I can't comment on those).

And as for Sepiroth, he just looked fantastic. I remember one of the flashback episodes where your character & Sepiroth fight a dragon terrorising a village and he just kills it in 1 blow.


----------



## Crymic (Nov 1, 2006)

FFXII was designed by the Vagrant Story crew.


----------



## Crymic (Nov 3, 2006)

this game handles just like FFXI battle wise but without all the waiting around "Warrior looking for group!". 5 hours pass by and still no party invite.
You set combat to wait or active.
Wait - Old Style FF where when you select the action screen it pauses combat.
Active - Online style. If you select the action screen mobs can still attack you.

The Ability screen like FFX allow you customize your character. Each Level you gain gives you Lisence points which you spend towards learning how to use new gear,spells and abilities. Yes gear, You can't just go around equiping stuff, you need to spend points to learn how to use that broadsword or oak staff. I think it's alittle retarded but I guess you can gain alot of points or make a spell casting sword user. Does add more flexiblity then a job system.

There 4 things to do in the game.
1) Storyline
2) Hunt down named mobs < There is a guild post board where people will ask you to hunt down rare mobs who have been terrorizing them. You get phat loot for killing them.
3) ???
4) Profit!
I'm sure there's alot more stuff to do plus mini games.
Overall If you like Vagrant Story, Phantasy Star Online and FFXI Online you'll love this game. It plays just like it.


----------



## Winters_Sorrow (Nov 3, 2006)

So is FFXII online then?
I got the impression it was a single player game...


----------



## Crymic (Nov 4, 2006)

no it's offline.. but it's combat is the same as the online version.


----------



## gigi (Nov 7, 2006)

It's not the same at all. It's similar.


----------



## Crymic (Nov 8, 2006)

The only thing that is different from FFXI and FFXII there's no weapon skills. You use mist powers and Summons instead. Other then that it feels the same.

Combat in this game can be pretty lazy if you set up gambits (macro AI). You can chain the same type of mob to get better drops. I been getting some 2xx chains.


----------

